# Trivia 1/1/19



## luckytrim (Jan 1, 2019)

trivia 1/1/19
DID YOU KNOW...
When the Beatles created Apple Records, James Taylor was the  first artist
they signed was James Taylor.

1. "Also Known As..."
Farrokh Bulsara  (Entertainer)
2. What is the name for the style of moustache that Chaplin  and Hitler wore
?
3. With which famous artist did Kiki Dee sing the hit "Don't  Go Breaking My
Heart"?
4. When Vesuvius blew, two cities were destroyed; Pompeii was  one, of
course, but what was the other ?
5. What does the Fujita Scale measure?
6. What Company used "Heartbeat of America" as their Ad Slogan  ?
7. Which 1980s movie featured a high school student nicknamed  'Rat'?
  a. - Mall Rats
  b. - The Breakfast Club
  c. - Fast Times at Ridgemont High
  d. - School of Rock
8. What are the wire arches called that are used to play  croquet?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Of all the major organs in the human body, the Brain uses the  most oxygen.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Freddy Mercury
2. 'Toothbrush'
3. Elton John
4. Herculaneum
5. Tornado strength
6. Chevrolet
7. - c
8. Wickets

CRAP !!
On an average, our body consumes 250 ml of Oxygen each minute.  The major
single-organ oxygen consumers are the liver , brain, and heart  (consuming
20.4%, 18.4%, and 11.6%, respectively), while the sum total of  all the
body's skeletal muscles consume about 20%.


----------

